# Looking for visual - sound collaboration



## Drayx (May 22, 2017)

Hello!

Well, this is far from my domain of expertise... but what the hell? Please forgive me if I'm doing something wrong... 

I'm a hobbyist digital artist working on different projects. Lately, I've created more atmosphere-like and background-inspired art. I've heard in this forum some cool music strips and though to myself that a collaboration between visual art and music could be really cool! 

Maybe for a start just a drawing and a music put together - enhancing each other, but I can also see short animation with sound and visual effects. 

This is just a suggestion, but if someone would like to work together (or integrating their already made music) - I'll be glad. I'm looking for a more fantasy/ drama/ noir theme of music, as I find those most suitable for my art.     

Cheers!


----------



## PencilBrain (May 22, 2017)

Drayx said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well, this is far from my domain of expertise... but what the hell? Please forgive me if I'm doing something wrong...
> 
> ...


Hey sup!
Check out my tunes.
Would like to work on some colabs so message me if you want. I also do backgrounds for animation. And storyboarding.


www.soundcloud.com: 無限の空間 Infinite Space


----------



## Drayx (May 22, 2017)

PencilBrain said:


> Hey sup!
> Check out my tunes.
> Would like to work on some colabs so message me if you want. I also do backgrounds for animation. And storyboarding.
> 
> ...



A kindred spirit!
You're full of talents  I'll jump at the opportunity. Thank you so much.


----------

